# Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???



## GermanPilot (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo und guten Morgen ,

bin im Besitz eines sehr kleinen Wobbler mit welchem ich mir sehr gute Barschfänge vorstellen kann. Allerdings bekomme ich es nicht hin ,den Wobbler  so zu befestigen ,dass er einen einwandfreien Lauf hat.

Meine Frage :

Hat jemand einen Tip ,wie ich diesen Wobbler am besten befestigen kann ?


----------



## darth carper (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Vielleicht läuft der auch nicht richtig. Kleine Wobbler sind da manchmal sehr empfindlich.
Nimmst du eine spezielle Rute zum Leichtspinnfischen?
Ist die Rute nämich zu hart, läuft er auch nicht richtig.
Die Schnur sollte auch sehr dünn sein. Ichverwende für ganz kleine Wobbler 16er - 18er Monofil.

Ansonsten befestigt man den Wobbler so, daß er möglichst viel Bewegungsspielraum hat. das geht bestens wenn man eine Schlaufe verwendet.
Dann gibt es noch den sog. Rapala-Knoten, der auch sehr gut ist.

Guckst du hier: http://www.blinker.de/default1.php?http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/angelpraxis/knotenkunde/rapala.php


----------



## Alexander2781 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Hallo,

wenn ich mit kleinen Wobblern angle, dann montiere ich die ohne Wirbel direkt an die Monofilschnur (wie bei Twistern).

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781  #h


----------



## MetalMen (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Hallo! Wie schon gesagt, sollte bei diesen kleinen Wobblern auch das Gerät stimmen. Auf jeden Fall auch Mono in Stärken von 0,16-0,20 mm verwenden. Wie Alexander2781 auch gesagt hat, den Wobbler direkt anknoten und das am besten mit ner Schlaufe oder dem Rapala Knoten. Dann müsste es eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## acker_666 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Kleine Rapalla's z.B. sind " wiederlich an einnem Wirbel !
Mach ne normale Schlaufe !


----------



## acker_666 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Oder damit ohne Wirbel :





bei mini's aber oft noch zu schwer !


----------



## Zanderkisser (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht läuft der auch nicht richtig. Kleine Wobbler sind da manchmal sehr empfindlich.
> Nimmst du eine spezielle Rute zum Leichtspinnfischen?
> Ist die Rute nämich zu hart, läuft er auch nicht richtig.
> Die Schnur sollte auch sehr dünn sein. Ichverwende für ganz kleine Wobbler 16er - 18er Monofil.
> ...


 
Dem is nichts mehr hinzuzufügen....#6 

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## vertikal (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Hi GermanPilot,

Miniwobbler fischst du grundsätzlich ohne Wirbel. Den Rapala-Knoten kann ich dir auch nicht empfehlen, da der Miniwobbler dann in einer Schalufe hängt, was sich sehr nachteilig auswirken kann. Ich binde den Miniwobbler direkt an 16er Stroft mit einem festen Knoten an; dann kann ich über den Schnurwinkel zur Wobbleroese sogar ein wenig die Tauchtiefe steuern. 

Übrigens: Es gibt jede Menge Miniwobbler, die du anhängen kannst, wie du willst; sie laufen nie gut. Die Mini-Rapalas in schwimmender oder sinkender Version sind zu empfehlen, wobei ich die sinkende Version trotz minimal größerer Hängergefahr vorziehe.

Als Rute beniutze ich mittlerweile meine Godfather, eine einteilige 1,80 m lange Rute mit relativ steifer Aktion. Damit befische ich ein Fließgewässer (Lenne bei Hagen) auf Bachforellen. 

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## GermanPilot (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Ich muss allerdings auch mit Zandern rechnen ,deshalb wird 16er wohl nicht ausreichend sein. Bis zu welcher Schnurstärke denkst du kann ich wohl hochgehen ,ohne die Laufeigenschaften zu beeinträchtigen ???#h


----------



## Birger (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

@ vertikal, 
das mit dem direkten Anknoten hab ich auch schon probiert und finde, dass die Wobbler dann alle nicht mehr laufen. Entweder eiern die dann nur noch quer durchs wasser oder sind sehr gebremst in ihrer Aktion. So eine Verbindung (wie z.B. mit einem Clinch) ist viel zu steif. Das Problem mit den Schlaufenknoten ist nur die Tragkraft, gerade bei Monofil extrem heruntergesetzt, aber da muss man durch. Ein kleiner Sprengring an die Öse des Wobblers könnte auch gehen. Dann einfach an den Sprengring einen "normalen" steifen Knoten machen.
Ich denke bis 23er Monofil oder 12er geflochtene kann man schon gehen, ohne dass die Wobbler richtig schlecht laufen, dünner ist aber besser und nen guten Zander kriegt man auch mit einer vernünftigen 18er Mono raus.


----------



## vertikal (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Hi GermanPilot,

wie gesagt: Ich fische mit dieser Methode in einem Forellengewässer auf Bachforellen. Wenn ich auf Zander fische, und das tue ich fast noch lieber, gibts bei mir keine Kompromisse: Seven Strand Stahlvorfach, selber konfektioniert, in braun, nicht ummantelt! 
Diverse Versuche mit Hardmono endeten im Desaster: Zweimal von guten Hechten durchgebissen, danach alles mit dem Aufdruck "Hardmono" im Gelben Sack ordnungsgemäß entsorgt!

@Birger
Der Unterschied zwischen 16er und 23er Mono in meinem Forellengewässer ist frappierend. Glaube kaum, dass du damit bei uns einen Fisch an den Haken bekommst. Die absolute Obergrenze dürfte die 18er darstellen!

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Birger (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Hi Vertikal, das ist eigentlich auch meine Meinung, ich war aber auch schon mit Kollegen los, die leider nur ihre Hechtrollen dabei hatten, also 25er Mono. Ich dachte jetzt, der fängt nix, oder jedenfalls weniger. Pustekuchen, das hat die Forellen nicht gestört. Trotzdem fische ich lieber fein, denn der eine große Barsch isses doch, der mit der dicken Schnur nicht gebissen hätte .
Ach ja: Hard Mono für Hecht: Mülltonne.

Wenn man allerdings eh mit Stahlvorfach angelt und sie sich selbst baut, kann man den Wobbler doch gleich Einschlaufen und mit Quetschhülsen befestigen, wie nen Wirbel auch. Sollte klappen, oder?


----------



## Regentaucher (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

GermanPilot: am einfachsten ist der Snap den acker bereits schon gezeigt hat. Daran kannst du eigentlich jeden Wobbler befestigen und sie werden gut laufen. Verwende bitte niemals einen Wirbel für den Wobbler, den dieser benachträchtigt den Lauf des Wobblers ungemein.

Gute Mini Wobbler gibt es von Dorado, MOSA, Salmo. Einige Boardies haben auf die MOSA bereits schon gute Forellen fangen können. Gerade am Fluss sind die Ultralight vielen anderen Ködern überlegen. Meiner einer fängt zur Zeit mit den kleinen MOSA Wobbles sehr gut Barsche und Rapfen...


----------



## Birger (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Wo wir schonmal bei den kleinen Dinger sind, welche Wobbler fischt ihr denn so?
Mein Favorit ist eindeutig der 3cm Rapala original floating oder sinking. Der ganz kleine von Dorado ist mit 1,8cm natürlich auch richtig geil, aber für etwas stärkere Strömung nicht mehr so gut geeignet. Die MOSA hab ich noch nicht probiert, kommt aber bestimmt noch.


----------



## GermanPilot (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Ich werde mir wohl auch mal die Rapala's zulegen . Eigentlich könnte man mal eine kleine Umfrage starten .


----------



## Sepp Meier (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Ich benutze in letzter Zeit oft den MOSA-Miniwobbler in Blacktrout und konnte darauf schon ein paar schöne Döbel bei uns im Fluss fangen. Eigentlich will ich zwar Forellen, aber ich glaub so langsam, dass es die da einfach nciht gibt.
MEistens sogar mit Karabinerwirbel davor, also ich hab nicht das Gefühl, dass bei diesem Wobbler der Lauf dadurch wesentlich schlechter wird.


----------



## Franky (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Miniwobbler sehe ich ganz ehrlich ein wenig "kritisch"... Kritisch nicht im Bezug auf Fängigkeit, um Gottes Willen!!!
Eher in dem Bereich, dass u.U. Kollege Esax drauf reinfallen könnte... Das Problem ist ja schon definitiv erkannt: zu dicke Schnur und "schwere" Wirbel behindern den Lauf gewaltig. Kevlar und Hardmono ist für mich definitiv durchgefallen, um als "Hechttauglich" gelten zu dürfen.
Andererseits lassen sich die Miniwobbler klasse führen, wenn man sie mit einer Schlaufe anknotet (als nicht so direkt wie Wirbel). Versuche mit dem Nonslip-Mono (oder "Rapala-Knoten") endeten bei dicken Barschen, und einem Hecht, der sich mit enorm viel Glück landen ließ, weil er den Drilling vorn im Maul hatte und mir freiwillig entgegen kam...


----------



## GermanPilot (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Stimmt ... Franky ...

Der Mosa hat so mickrige Drillinge ,dass man wirklich Angst haben könnte ,einen Barsch +30cm zu landen. Auswechseln wird wohl auch nicht viel bringen(wg. Laufeigenschaften).


----------



## theactor (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

HI,

bin sehr dankbar für dieses Thema. Habe neulich in einem "barschverdächtigen" einen Miniwobbler einsetzen wollen und es hat sich nur an der Oberfläche "herumgequält". Aber jetzt ist mir klar, warum! Zu großer Wirbel, nicht "direkt angebunden" etc. 
Ich war schon drauf und dran, den Wobbler zu "verfluchen"
Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Tipps! #6 #6 

#h


----------



## Crazyegg (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Ich fische im Moment die Mosa-Ultralight in RF-Dekor. (naja.. letzens leider durch Hänger verloren.. für Nachschub ist schon gesorgt^^)

Habe schon ein paar schöne Forellen darauf fangen können 
Benutze die Snaps zur befestigung und die laufen klassen 

Mfg
Ei


----------



## darth carper (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Ich fische die Miniwobbler von Salmo in diversen Farben und die Mosa Wobbler.
Ganz besonders hat es mir die Bienenimitation mit den Flügeln angetan.
Leider sind die in der schwimmenden Ausführung sehr sehr leicht und bei Wind dann nicht mehr so genau plazierbar.


----------



## Regentaucher (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Die Haken der Mosa Wobbler sind sicherlich nicht die besten, das hatte ich dem Produzenten des öfteren auch schon gesagt. Ich würde die Haken als OK einstufen! Einen Esox (natürlich kein kapitaler- 70cm) oder dicken Rapfen halten sie allemal aus, die habe ich selbst schon auf den Wobbler in 4,5cm im Weissfisch Dekor gefangen!

Warum die Mini Wobbler nicht Hechttauglich sein sollen, versteh ich nicht ganz. Ein 0,36 Flexonit ran an den Wobbler und dann klappts auch mit dem Hecht Gerade in der Frühjahrszeit sind die Räuber ja auf die junge Fischbrut aus und die sind meistens nicht größer als die Mini Wobbler. Beeinträchtigt wird der Lauf des Wobblers auf keinen Fall durch das Stahl.  

Rappala Knoten und Wirbel kann ich auf keinen Fall für die leichten Wobbler empfehlen! Und wenn man nicht auf einen Karabiner verzichten möchte, sollte man einen mit einem runden Bogen nehmen, niemals einen mit Kante.


----------



## Birger (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

as Hechtproblem gibt es leider. Ich hab zwar schon viele Hecht mit den kleinen Wobblern gefangen, allerdings auch ein paar abgerissen. Da hilft ganz gut das PB Carbon x Protector in 5Kg Tragkraft, das ist superweich. Da einen Snaps Einhänger und es sollte gehen mit den Hechten. 
In der Leine gibts keine Hechte, also reicht der Rapala-Knoten.


----------



## **bass** (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

aslo auch wenn ich jetzt aus der reihe falle aber ich hab keine probleme mit dem lauf der mini-wobbler wenn ich einen wirbel benutze. benutze aber auch die kleinsten die ich finden kann... glaube aber auch dass das spiel des köders auch von der rute stark abhängig ist genau wie die führung...

meine liebsten sin die rappala's (die mit dem dicken kopf) in 3cm, und die kleinen schmuckstücke von illex...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Ist ja wohl auch ein "Ballast" und Gewichtsproblem. An Miniwirbeln oder Agraffen stört sich auch ein Winzwobbler viel weniger. Dann noch dünnstes 7x7 und jeder Räuber der will darf mal!  #h  :q 

Ich finde es ziemlich unpraktikabel ohne Einhänger zu arbeiten, und wenn ich vom Wobbler auf Spinner und zurück wechsle will ich auch nicht jedesmal Knoten und Vorfach wechseln.


----------



## **bass** (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

@angeldet

genau meine meinung


----------



## just_a_placebo (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Rappala Knoten und Wirbel kann ich auf keinen Fall für die leichten Wobbler empfehlen!


Meist du jetzt nur die Kombination aus beiden oder auch den Rapalaknoten an sich? Was spricht denn gegen den Knoten?

Von der Steife der Schnur steht das (ich glaube 0,28er) Flexonit ner normalen Mono in nichts nach, aber man hört ja immer wieder, dass vorallem Barsche und auch Rapfen teilweise sehr Schnurscheu sind. Daher kommt bei mir, falls ich doch mal mit Geflecht und kleinem Köder angeln sollte, immer ein bis zwei Meter Mono davor. 

Hab da aber auch noch keine optimaler Lösung gefunde, da ich ja auch keine großen Räuber verangeln möchte...


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

#6 ich fische mit den minis mit sbirolino und 2m vorfach 
an einer 4.2m spirolinorute.der wobbler bekommt einen sprengring
und auf der rolle habe ich ne 014er geflochtene.
habe damit keine probleme |supergri 

der wolfsbarsch |wavey:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Ich fische wirklich kleine Wobbler (weniger als 3cm) fast nurnoch am kleinen wirbel und mit vorgeschaltetem bleichschrot .
So laufen selbst wobbler die normal sausch... laufen auf einmal vernünftig und durchs Bleischrot kommt man mit den minis auch viel besser auf tiefe .


----------



## GreenMonsta (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Hallo zusammen!
Bin totaler Rapala fan,und fische fast nur mit den Ködern.
Was mir bis jetzt auch gute erfolge gebracht hat 


EDITH :

Kann mir jemand ein fertiges super dünnes Stahlvorfach empfehlen?
Sollte so um die 5kg tragen,will es für die Mini Wobbler Angelei haben und sollte die Laufeigenschaften natürlich nicht beeinträchtigen.
Hardmono ist mir wegen dem starken Hechtbestand zu unsicher.

lg,Ben


----------



## Rossi1983 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Hehe allen Vorrednern zum trotz, ich fische meine kleinen Rapala Wobbler (max. 5 cm) alle mit einem vorgeschaltenen Wirbel damit ich sie schneller wechseln kann.
Laufen tun sie alle einwandfrei und fangen tu ich damit auch besten´s. Also ich kann auf keinen Fall bestätigen das der Wirble das Laufverhalten bei meinen Wobblern beeinflusst bzw. die Fische vom beißen abhält - sind so meine Erfahrungswerte .

Gruß,
Rossi1983


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (14. März 2009)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Gehen auf Mini-Wobbler auch regelmäßig Barsche oder eher ne Hecht/Zander/ Rapfen-Angelegenheit?


----------



## stanleyclan (14. März 2009)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

probiers doch mal aus...kann man doch nie vorraussehen.....wo angelst du denn?


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (15. März 2009)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Vorrangig in einem großen norddeutschen See


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. März 2009)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Wen alles vorkommt dan mut Du zwangsweise mit allem rechnen. 

Ich habe einige Profi Blinker Spinnfischchen, ähnlich den SPRO ASP Spinnern, nur kleiner, so ca 1 Centstück groß. Hat einen 50er Hecht nicht abgehalten sich das Teil zu holen.


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (16. März 2009)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Bei uns am Rhein gehen auf Miniwobblern Rapfen, Döbel, Barsch und kleine Hechte. Auf den Mosa Winzling ging sogar mal ein Wels, nach ca, 15 Minuten versagten die Drillinge des Mosas.

Meiner Ansicht nach laufen die Mosa (evt. den ganz kleinen ausgenommen) auch mit Snap. Übrigens die orginal Drillinge des Mosas wurden ausgetauscht.

Angele ich auf Bachforelle so befestige ich einige Wobbler mit dem Rapalaknoten.
Der Salmo Bullhead klein DD läuft mit Snap defenitiv schlechter.
Der kleine DAM Effzett 3D (siehe jpg) läuft mit Snap überhaupt nicht.






Wenn ich alleine am Bach bin, dann nehme ich mir oft die Zeit und knote die Minis an.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. März 2009)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Aber der Hecht schluckt doch so nen Miniwobbler und falls direkt die Schnur angeknotet ist war es das?!


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. März 2009)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler ... wie befestigen ???*

Jein, kan halten kann reißen.

Wen Du sicher gehen willst nim Authanic Wire oder Fibresteel als Vorfach in so einem Fall. Wirbel und Snap müssen aber extrem leicht sein.


----------

